# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  croatia

## MIke R

a while ago a few of you were asking about Croatia.....one of my ex players is playing basketball professinally in France, is married to a Croatian girl and they now have a Croatian travel website up, running and doing well...here it is.....their names are Craig and Iva...two wonderful people.....feel free to use it if your travels take you to that part of the world....


http://www.ivatravel.com/

----------


## Seles

Many thanks MikeR.  Friends in Atlanta have invested in properties there and I have passed along...they had actually asked for something like this about a month ago.  Beautiful country.  Ric

----------

